# Has anyone grown the NL X BB



## longtimegrower (May 2, 2007)

I have some NL X BB growing and the plants are only about 9 inches tall but they  hasve 8 node sites making up 16 limbs on the plant. The bottom limbs are around 5 inches long and they get shorter as you move up the plant. Its like one solid thick ball of limbs. The stalk is thick as my little finger. There is no space you can see through on the plant. Im wondering if anyone else has had this luck with this strain. There in soil and ive been using foxfarm nutes on them. They are dark dark green with leaves so thick they look artifical. I can waite to see how it comes out. Im wondering if i should try and clone some more plants from the many limbs on the plant. Slim


----------



## Dada (May 2, 2007)

I have one of these plants in the eighth week of flower right now, together with two White Widows. All of my plants put out a ton of branches and they have many, many budsites. The buds on my WW are huge and rock hard. The buds on the NL x BB are OK, but they still haven't filled in the way I would like. Granted, they still have a week, week-and-a-half to go, so we'll see. They are very frosty and I did a test smoke that had very good results. At eight weeks, the NL x BB is about 50/50 cloudy/clear trichomes with just a stray one or two turning amber. That tells me they have a way to go so the buds may tighten up. I will say that most of the hairs on the buds turned brown but now they are re-exploding with new growth of white hairs. More of the calyxes are swelling up again and some of them are again as large as LeSeur peas.  

I am using a bubbler system, by the way. If you want to see some pics of my NL x BB at a little over 7 weeks, there is a thread in the Indoor Growing section entitled something like, "About 7 weeks in flower -- How do they look?" This also shows views of the WW which has some buds that are more than 16" long, as wide as a Coke can, and as tight as a rock. 

Don't get me wrong -- while I'd like the buds to develop a bit more and tighten up, and I think they will -- I won't be disappointed if they don't. There is a lot of bud there and it is good smoke. If the buds end up small and a bit airy, I am still going to end up with a ton of smoke off of that plant. And, since it is all for me, I don't give a darn about stuff like bag appeal. I know it tastes nice, even with a quick cure, and the high is nice and mellow and flowing. It is a social high and I can quite easily imagine going to a party and still being able to talk after smoking it. The high with the WW, on the other hand, is much more intense and I don't know quite how I'd manage in a social situation, unless everyone else was smoking it. Then we'd all be on the same wavelength, so to speak. Granted, I realize this isn't really a smoke report yet because very few of the trichomes are amber and nothing will get a proper cure until the plants come down.


----------

